# Strawhat pirates vs. the Super Skrull



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Abilities: All the powers of the Fantastic Four, plus shapeshifting and hypnosis. He is also an experienced warrior.

Can they win?

If not, spot them CP9


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch. Robin's useless, since he can ignite. CP9 can't simply strike from the air due to his flight. Physical attacks, including Zoro's swords, are nigh-useless due to shapeshifting and elasticity. CP9 tekkai is useless due to, again, his flames. Kl'rt can kill any and all of them via forcefield to the brain, and he's usually bloodlusted, especially post-Annihilation. This is pretty much a landslide in his favor. If he had the speed advantage I'd call it a curbstomp, really.


----------



## Blix (Oct 3, 2007)

Super Skrull goes nova. GG Strawhats and CP9.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 3, 2007)

Strawhats have a chance. 

Monster Chopper needs to be activated as a distraction.

While Nami shocks him or if Zoro doesn't fuck around and cuts his head off.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 3, 2007)

Zoro can not cut his head of because he has Mr. Fantastics power.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 3, 2007)

As well as Invisible Woman's forcefield


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll take the mutable physiology and raise it a Lion Requiem.   The speed and strength advantage held by the SH team is so immense that he can't effectively shift forms quickly enough to cope with the attacks he will be dealt and furthermore his abilities are unless I am heavily mistaken No where near the peak showings of each of the FF and are instead much more limited.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 4, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> I'll take the mutable physiology and raise it a Lion Requiem.   The speed and strength advantage held by the SH team is so immense that he can't effectively shift forms quickly enough to cope with the attacks he will be dealt and furthermore his abilities are unless I am heavily mistaken No where near the peak showings of each of the FF and are instead much more limited.



Kl'rt can't go nova unless he absorbs heat first. However, his flames are still strong enough to go through Skrull starships. Paibok, who is similar in shapeshifting to Kl'rt, was able to form a hole in the middle of his body in response to Terrax's Power Cosmic beam. He was also fast enough to shift his organs in response to another attack. Even with lower than peak abilities the forcefields are still enough to suffocate or lobotomize any of his opponents.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Not to mention if he's fighting smart he'll be invisible the whole time.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 4, 2007)

SS takes this

he is to versitile to be defeated by the strawhats


----------



## Arachnia (Oct 4, 2007)

Strawhats combine into Robo Warrior, the Giant Emperor and destroy SS


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Being invisible helped Absalom for what? 2 seconds?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 4, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Being invisible helped Absalom for what? 2 seconds?



well he did fuck up all of the straw hats origanally ...... + skrull has a tk sheild


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 4, 2007)

If by fuck up you mean, play childish pranks that inflicted no real lasting damage to anything but Sanji's pride....


----------



## Havoc (Oct 4, 2007)

How did they find and beat Absalom?


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sanji pretty much instantly detected him through whatever mojo he has and proceeded to throw salt on him then beat the ever living crud out of him in a single move.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 4, 2007)

*The Strawhats have a slim chance. *


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 5, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> If by fuck up you mean, play childish pranks that inflicted no real lasting damage to anything but Sanji's pride....



im talking about when they were on the ship

he could have killed at least 1 if he wanted to


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 5, 2007)

ss takes this.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> im talking about when they were on the ship
> 
> he could have killed at least 1 if he wanted to



Yes, in a played for comedy scene.  Jeez.  Your acting like the super skrull has speed and durability in the same ballpark.  And wasn't outnumbered 7 to 1.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 5, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Yes, in a played for comedy scene.  Jeez.  Your acting like the super skrull has speed and durability in the same ballpark.  And wasn't outnumbered 7 to 1.



Nami isnt a obsticle

neither is robin

Chopper only matters if he is monsterpoint

so it is really 5 to 1

If skrull isnt a idot he could solo this effortlessly

even more effortlessly if he could go nova but i digress


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 6, 2007)

1 more for the Skrull


----------



## Fulong (Oct 6, 2007)

I like this sprite thread. Of course Super Skrull take this.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 6, 2007)

So I guess I can interpret these empty assertions as an absence of a decent actual argument.   

Sigh.   And I thought for a fraction of a second I would actually have to work for my supper.   Instead I find it surrendered without even a hint on resistance.  

Here is the deal, what makes sex fun is the resistance, the friction.   Its also what makes rape fun, but thats a different deal.   You need to actually resist, IE try and counter the points I lay on the table or else its no fun.  For me.  And thats whats important.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you begging for people to explain something that should be common sense??


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh you mean the "he uses a move that he can't use on command against a foe that could pound his face into his internal organs before he had a chance to use it even if he could use it because the one circumstance that he did use it involved him getting supercharged, and then all those other times that he required supercharging to equal the abilities of the FF and that he doesn't have right now."  Or is there another fallacy ridden off the cuff porus-ass argument that i am unaware of?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 6, 2007)

SS could fly out of reach and put forcefields around all their heads.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 6, 2007)

Force Field In Brain.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Like he did that time.... Wait.   NO that was Sue Richards are her very best, which he isn't.


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

Seeing as SS has the FF powers he could very well do that, but OP never stated whether or not bloodlust is in effect.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 6, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Like he did that time.... Wait.   NO that was Sue Richards are her very best, which he isn't.



It doesn't take Sue at her very best to put a forcefield in someones head.


Anyway, what will they do when he's in the air and surrounds their heads with forcefields?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 6, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Seeing as SS has the FF powers he could very well do that, but OP never stated whether or not bloodlust is in effect.



When is SS not bloodlusted?


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Seeing as SS has the FF powers he could very well do that, but *OP never stated* whether or not bloodlust is in effect.


So we would assume that bloodlust is on...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

could he just use up all the air in the immediate area with his fire?

I mean if he forcefeilded himself with the frist of the straw hats and flammed on (while invis) what could they do?


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 6, 2007)

Kl'rt is most definitely bloodlusted. He'll kill fellow Skrulls just for getting in his way. And his forcefields are most definitely powerful, since he used one in conjunction with Reed's powers to stretch his arm into a thin blade, then surrounded it with a forcefield. He promptly decapitated a bunch of Skrulls.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 7, 2007)

Because a bloodlusted SH team is going to wait for him to make a move?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 7, 2007)

SH get raped.

Accept the truth, for the truth shall set you free.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 7, 2007)

Sometimes I wish you actually had the chops to play in my league.  It would make Life so much more interesting.  Lets see, you insist on him using a whole bunch of powers that he has never demonstrated using, and because of the nature of his powers probably cannot use, against 7 foes whose durabilty puts them on par with some of the most powerful metahumans of his universe and whose speed is above and beyond that of even speedsters in his universe with enough destructive power to harm his severely unless he defends, something he can't really do because of the speed disparity and even if he could possess attacks that can kill him irregardless.   

Wow.  It almost sounds like you don't have a leg to stand on.   Well thats not fair.  You have a leg you borrowed from EM now you are just a one legged man in a footrace.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 7, 2007)

SS has taken hits from Thor, Hulk, Thing.  Which you would know if you read any of the comics he has been in, which I know you haven't.  

All he needs is enough time to erect a forcefield, and fly out of harms way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 7, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Because a bloodlusted SH team is going to wait for him to make a move?



Sure, why not.


----------



## Id (Oct 7, 2007)

When he was first introduced, SS was beating the FF in their own game.
As far as I can tell his early showings, demonstrate he is vary adept his use of hypnosis and natural abilities..along with the ones embedded.
His most resent showings (Annihilation), reinforces the above. Again he is shown to be able to use, his natural abilities, and be vary adept in the use of the Fantastic Four abilities. 



Speed might be his only hindrance. 
But as for strength and durability, if he can hold  of a beating from Thor. Then I am sure he can hold of a beating from the likes such as Luffy.


One on one, he would give any OP a good fight. Potentially win most of them.
As a whole, I am incline to belive he has what it takes to take Opverse down.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 7, 2007)

When he beat the FF at their own game he was under the effect of enhancement over his baseline.   And almost everyone can take hits from Thor and the Hulk, at this point the roster of people who took hulk blows and survived even though they shouldn't have is miles long.  Freaking spiderman survived a blow from the hulk, and I am pretty sure he took one from Thor too.  All I can say is that this is doing a brilliant job of winning this argument.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 7, 2007)

If he has Mr.Fantastic's elasticity, isn't he immune to most physical attacks? If that's the case, the speed advantage shouldn't matter. He can take their attacks long enough and then counter-attack.


----------



## Id (Oct 7, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> When he beat the FF at their own game he was under the effect of enhancement over his baseline.   And almost everyone can take hits from Thor and the Hulk, at this point the roster of people who took hulk blows and survived even though they shouldn't have is miles long.  Freaking spiderman survived a blow from the hulk, and I am pretty sure he took one from Thor too.  All I can say is that this is doing a brilliant job of winning this argument.




This still does not counter how well he is adept with the use of the Skrulls abilities along with the FF.
And with his recent showings in Annihilation, it seals the deal. Super Skrull has an arsenal of abilities, who continually flexes versatility. 


As for durability
With The Things Durability, Mr. Fantastic elastic abilities, and Sues force fields.
It within greater reason to see Super Skrull takes hits from Thor and survive.  When he is compared to the likes such as spider man.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 7, 2007)

And yet he still doesn't rival the peak showings of the FF, which is the entire point.   Its not that he doesn't have creative and powerful uses of his abilities its that you can't go porting all the things that the FF have done into his OS.


----------



## Id (Oct 7, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> And yet he still doesn't rival the peak showings of the FF, which is the entire point.   Its not that he doesn't have creative and powerful uses of his abilities its that you can't go porting all the things that the FF have done into his OS.



They don?t have to be peak showings. Hell I am not biasing my argument entirely on Super Skull feats interchangeable with FF showings. But Super Skrulls showings in it of himself, poses a threat.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes but not enough of a threat to stand up against 7 superstrong speedsters with semi mystic abilities who have a the advantage of experience against foes with similar or better abilities and numerical and initiative advantages.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 7, 2007)

SS flies out of their reach and puts forcefields around their heads and suffocates them.

Sorry Pip.


----------



## atom (Oct 7, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Yes but not enough of a threat to stand up against 7 superstrong speedsters with semi mystic abilities who have a the advantage of experience against foes with similar or better abilities and numerical and initiative advantages.


Ussop, Nami, Chopper, and Robin.. superstrong?


----------



## Power16 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chopper can be u there in superstrong at times.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 7, 2007)

> against 7 foes whose durabilty puts them on par with some of the most powerful metahumans of his universe and whose speed is above and beyond that of even speedsters in his universe


 Tell me what makes you think the strawhats are faster than speedsters from marvel?


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm. Super Skrull is a badass. Speed, and dials are the only things that could truly save them in this fight. Super Skrull hasn't shown the speed that Strawhats have shown. It would be hard to make a forcefield inside anyone's head if they are going faster that you can perceive. A dial is also a good way to absorb alot of the punishment Super Skrull can deal out. In the end, I'd probably put my money on Super Skrull, but I'd say their still a chance StrawHats could take him down.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 7, 2007)

What ever could make me think that the straw hats travel faster than quicksilver save the fact that quicksilver has a built in limit that is stated to be around mach 1 and caps at mach 5.   Mach 1, Wow I actually have chopper and Ussop moving that fast in the Alabasta and zoro moving at 2 to 3 times that in Water 7.

Jesus Its almost like I had massive threads calculating these numbers so that when someone with a definite speed could be belittled when they came to the table with them.

Oops.

Oh and 100 arms of Nico robin managed to restrain Oz.   Which means that she has at least 1/100th of the strength that he would have in that awkward position.  Which probably comes out to thousandths or ten thousandths, but thats of freaking Oz.   Who is pretty much beyond tens of thousands of tons easy.   Chopper is actually superstrong, and Usopp well... 6/7 is enough for generalization.   They aren't AS superstrong but they aren't normal.

In the time it takes the SS to put a forcefield around their heads he will be broken.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Which is why I said SS will fly into the air, not stand there like a dumbass waiting for them to kill him.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah because really seriously the straw hats have never ever jumped and its not like they can't produce long ranged attacks, and they couldn't cross the distance between them in fraction of the time that he would need to get off the ground.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 8, 2007)

I find it interesting that people keep mentioning that SS is blood-lusted. Well... so are the Strawhats.


----------



## Id (Oct 8, 2007)

I am opting out for the guy that can fly at high speeds, and submit to kamikaze like attacks with the tip of his force fields.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

We seem to be confusing top speed with acceleration.  Pity for you.   Great for me.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 8, 2007)

Is that really the best SS has to show Id? Because that wouldn't even kill Nami.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Yeah because really seriously the straw hats have never ever jumped and its not like they can't produce long ranged attacks, and they couldn't cross the distance between them in fraction of the time that he would need to get off the ground.


It all depends on how far apart they start.  But once he's in the air you really think they will hit him by jumping up and attacking?  I hope not.


Limit_Tester said:


> Is that really the best SS has to show Id? Because that wouldn't even kill Nami.



That's showing flight speed.

Not destructive power.


----------



## Id (Oct 8, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> We seem to be confusing top speed with acceleration.  Pity for you.   Great for me.



Pfft go ahead and attempt to calculate acceleration of Super Skrull speed blitz.



Limit_Tester said:


> Is that really the best SS has to show Id? Because that wouldn't even kill Nami.




Sure...so what was Nami durability again?


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

My Lord.  Did you not read what I wrote? A-C-C-E-L-E-R-A-T-I-O-N.   Do you know what that means.  It means the rate at which speed increases over time.   Do you know what T-O-P S-P-E-E-D Means?  It means the maximum speed at which an object moves irregardless of how LONG it took to get there.  Which is the A-C-C-E-L-E-R-A-T-I-O-N.  See without the acceleration to get to that speed R-A-P-I-D-L-Y, you don't have anything.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2007)

This Thread Is A Classic Already.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Every thread with Pipboy is classic.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 8, 2007)

Id said:


> Sure...so what was Nami durability again?



The lowest of the Strawhats by a good margin, but enough to survive hits from Kalifa.


----------



## atom (Oct 8, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> The lowest of the Strawhats by a good margin, but enough to survive hits from Kalifa.


You say that like Kalifa is strong.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> It all depends on how far apart they start.  But once he's in the air you really think they will hit him by jumping up and attacking?  I hope not.
> 
> 
> That's showing flight speed.
> ...



Id provided that example in order to show a theoretical form of attack. So in that sense, yes, it is showing destructive power. And Luffy would be able to nab SS up to quite a distance away.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Id provided that example in order to show a theoretical form of attack. So in that sense, yes, it is showing destructive power. And Luffy would be able to nab SS up to quite a distance away.



Luffy could only grab SS if he's just floating there.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Luffy could only grab SS if he's just floating there.



Luffy can tag people in the middle of Soru, which is far faster than anything SS is capable of. In addition, the idea would be to grab him before he got anywhere, which would be exceedingly easy.


----------



## atom (Oct 8, 2007)

How will Luffy grab him when SS has his forcefield up?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> Luffy can tag people in the middle of Soru, which is far faster than anything SS is capable of. In addition, the idea would be to grab him before he got anywhere, which would be exceedingly easy.



I'm not familiar with Soru, is that when someone is flying?


It would only be easy depending on the speed they start apart, and if SS doesn't put up a forcefield right away.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

No Soru is shortest distance hypervelocity movement.   Luffy can easily react to the next level Kamisori which is a scatter pattern hypervelocity flight with more that acute angle directional reversals.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2007)

Soru = Average Everyday Shonen Blink Out Of Sight Ability.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

No, its everyday shonen blink out of sight abilty that we tacked gigantic numbers to.  Weeeee!  Isn't winning fun! Well not like your experiencing it.   But it's fun for me so I assume it would be fun for you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> its everyday shonen blink out of sight abilty



Whatever you say .


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh snap! I saw what you did there!  Sheer unadulterated genius.   And it was so original.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 8, 2007)

Whats with all the talk about speed. Super Skull has tagged/dodged/manuevered with the Silver Surfer. None of the Strawhats have the kind of speed Silver Surfer has.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Really now?  And what kind of speed does a man have to have when he gets smacked by Midnight Freaking Sun.   Oh thats right, you got smacked by Shang Chi's cohort, and you can reputedly break the luminal barrier.   Consistent you are not.   In fact why don't I just go out on a limb here and say that Dodging/tagging the Silver Surfer means jack shit in terms of speed.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you have the whole scan, I'd be surprised if SS wasn't just standing still and letting himself be hit, lol.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow!  Brilliant.   Clearly the silver surfer was letting him hit him.   Why the hell didn't I think of that.  Of course desperate and porous rationalizing has never been my strong suit.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 8, 2007)

So you do know Midnights body was taken by the Kree. They then took out his brain and cloned an enhanced body for him that was capable of fighting Silver Surfer. Oh. You must have thought that the regular Midnight Sun fought Silver Surfer. Man, Wikipedia isnt what it used to be.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> Wow!  Brilliant.   Clearly the silver surfer was letting him hit him.   Why the hell didn't I think of that.  Of course desperate and porous rationalizing has never been my strong suit.



Which is why I asked for the whole scan to see what was happening.  

I guess your small mind couldn't comprehend my request.


If you knew anything about the SS, you'd know he takes hits that he knows wont affect him.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, see I knew that (even before It was you know... right there in wikipedia entry), and yet I still posted the scan.   Why on earth would I do that save that I know without a doubt that it wasn't enhanced enough in the speed department to matter.  The retardation of him harming the silver surfer I couldn't care less about.   BUt you know what?  The gallery of stupidly slow people who have tagged the silver surfer is miles long.  Its called making a point.  Midnight sun just so happens to be the most pathetic one to tag the SS I could remember off hand.

PS Not to mention you just hung your own argument.   The SS is leagues above the Super Skrull, by your own rational he could have let the Skrull tag him.

PPS,  Since we have left the actual real arguments zone of this confrontation and entered into the flimsy perimeter arguments brought up in the sole and pitiful hope that by proving me wrong on a insignificant border issue you can somehow retroactively prove wrong every assertion prior to this I think its safe to say that you have been beaten.   I would prefer to avoid having to go through these tedious motions for too many more paragraphs so can we skip to either the sullen surrender or the ninja vanish.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 8, 2007)

Pipboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, see I knew that (even before It was you know... right there in wikipedia entry), and yet I still posted the scan.   Why on earth would I do that save that I know without a doubt that it wasn't enhanced enough in the speed department to matter.  The retardation of him harming the silver surfer I couldn't care less about.   BUt you know what?  The gallery of stupidly slow people who have tagged the silver surfer is miles long.  Its called making a point.  Midnight sun just so happens to be the most pathetic one to tag the SS I could remember off hand.





You really knew that huh Pip. Man this just silly. I mean you knew Midnight Sun had an enhanced body yet you still chose to use him as an example. You even went so far as to mention him being a student of Shang Chi's. I mean why would you do that unless you thought he was just human.(in speed) 

Anyways Pip nobody here believes that you have any sort of off hand knowledge on Surfer, especaily not enough to remember someone named Midnight Sun.

PS. He felt the hits of Super Skrull and they hurt. He would not have sat there and let the beating continue.

PPS. This sounds like what you just tried by introducing Midnight Sun into this debate. Looks like it didnt work so now your crying wolf


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> bla bla bla
> PS Not to mention you just hung your own argument.   The SS is leagues above the Super Skrull, by your own rational he could have let the Skrull tag him.
> bla bla bla



How could I hang an argument that wasn't mine to begin with?

Maybe if I brought up the Surfer/Skrull fight you might be on to something, but I didn't.

And Super Skrull fights Thor as well, who is in the same league as Silver Surfer.

I doubt you even know much about any of these characters, but w/e.


----------



## Segan (Oct 8, 2007)

Silver Surfer is a bad example, as he gets caught by people like Black Panther. A serious Silver Surfer without having to job would beat the living crap out of Super Skrull and a lot of other people, including Hulk and the likes.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 8, 2007)

Black Panther could put LivingTribunal in an armlock.


----------



## Segan (Oct 8, 2007)

Like I said, bad example.


----------



## Id (Oct 8, 2007)

Pipboy said:


> My Lord.  Did you not read what I wrote? A-C-C-E-L-E-R-A-T-I-O-N.   Do you know what that means.  It means the rate at which speed increases over time.   Do you know what T-O-P S-P-E-E-D Means?  It means the maximum speed at which an object moves irregardless of how LONG it took to get there.  Which is the A-C-C-E-L-E-R-A-T-I-O-N.  See without the acceleration to get to that speed R-A-P-I-D-L-Y, you don't have anything.


Hm..I think I am not making  my point across.

  I am not a big math buff that goes around calculating real life mathematics in a fictional world.
If you can determine what the acceleration is in relation to Super Skrull top speed. And render it its use of speed blitzing unformed. Be my guest.



Limit_Tester said:


> Id provided that example in order to show a theoretical form of attack. So in that sense, yes, it is showing destructive power. And Luffy would be able to nab SS up to quite a distance away.


Make note, the little speed blitz seen above.
It went through a Deterrent Field, that destroys all matter that goes through.



Limit_Tester said:


> Luffy can tag people in the middle of Soru, which is far faster than anything SS is capable of. In addition, the idea would be to grab him before he got anywhere, which would be exceedingly easy.



That’s a bunch of crap. Post any scan ware scan ware Soru speed is being compared to propelled ammunition.


----------



## Pipboy (Oct 8, 2007)

You can't determine acceleration as it relates to Top speed without a time frame.  

So Zerkage?  You got anything else? Havoc, you I'm not going to ask, I know already.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 8, 2007)

Pip, it was stated by one of SS's authors that every instance of him being tagged by a slow person, or put in an armlock by Black Panther was plot induced, and that he has the ability to let none of them even come close to him but doesn't because it would be boring.


----------



## Limit_Tester (Oct 8, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Pip, it was stated by one of SS's authors that every instance of him being tagged by a slow person, or put in an armlock by Black Panther was plot induced, and that he has the ability to let none of them even come close to him but doesn't because it would be boring.



Really? I never would have guessed that it was PIS. I thought SS's power actually varied between street-level and galactic thread.

@Id
Soru and more importantly Kamisori are so far past propelled munitions that your response was worth a chuckle. Read my latest speed thread for specifics on exactly how far past they are.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 8, 2007)

Unlike manga's, comics are wrote by a large number of authors. So there tends to be issues sometimes with judging power levels. For example Thanos has lot to Kurza (Marvels version of Tarzan), it was retconned in the end  turns out it was a low level Thanos clone!


----------



## atom (Oct 8, 2007)

How is any of the straw crew getting threw SS's forcefield?


----------



## Id (Oct 8, 2007)

Limit_Tester said:


> @Id
> Soru and more importantly Kamisori are so far past propelled munitions that your response was worth a chuckle. Read my latest speed thread for specifics on exactly how far past they are.



You and Pipboys calculation threads are the most entertaining ones to read. But I lose interest in the fairly fast. 

I glanced over both your threads. (sorry I don?t have to much time to play with you guys today). Maybe I need to pay more attention, but for now I agree with Endless Mike original post. ?I see to much unsupported assumptions? as well.



Pipboy said:


> You can't determine acceleration as it relates to Top speed without a time frame.
> .


Picture 2
Picture 2

Does this give you enough to work with?


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 8, 2007)

Segan said:
			
		

> Silver Surfer is a bad example, as he gets caught by people like Black Panther. A serious Silver Surfer without having to job would beat the living crap out of Super Skrull and a lot of other people, including Hulk and the likes.



Actually that example is fine. Black Panther didnt just run up to and put Silver Surfer into an armbar. He used the Surfers board to get the jump on Surfer. That is perfectly fine with me since he used outside means to get to Surfer.

As for a serious Surfer w/o having to job beating alot of people, tell that to Thor. Seriously, i get so sick of people thinking "Not-holding-back-OW@W-no mental-blocks" Surfer is so godly when that just isnt shown in comics. Its a board myth where people say he travels 400 cc while draining opponents and rearranging matter while pummeling them with CL 100000000 Str. 

A pussy is still a pussy, even a serious pussy.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 8, 2007)

He killed 2 cosmics who beat the crap out of Galactus.

Sure it wasn't in hand to hand or blast to blast, but it was sweet.

Surfer has had other impressive feats, like the black hole - ftl travel.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 9, 2007)

Wait, are people honestly arguing that the Strawhats have the speed advantage? Kl'rt has dodged Mjolnir throws which are FTL


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 9, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait, are people honestly arguing that the Strawhats have the speed advantage? Kl'rt has dodged Mjolnir throws which are FTL



Bullshit. Honestly, claiming Superscroll has ftl reaction speed is ridiculous. 
Prove Thor threw Mjolnir at Ftl speed in that instance otherwise he didn't and you're using a falalcy. In addition to the above, even if you could prove such a ludicrous claim, one showings isn't indicative of a characters abilities in comics. So you would need to show a consitent trend of feats tat indicate Superscroll has Ftl reaction speed. Good luck with that!

On a final note, Thor once threw Mjolnier and afterwords Cap threw his shield and deflected it. Cap is Peak Human. Thor's throwing speed or whatever convaluted plot device that is his hammer varies like everything else in comicdom.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 10, 2007)

Gooba said:
			
		

> He killed 2 cosmics who beat the crap out of Galactus.
> 
> Sure it wasn't in hand to hand or blast to blast, but it was sweet.
> 
> Surfer has had other impressive feats, like the black hole - ftl travel.



Thats fine. I have no problem with that. Some people like Surfer, i'm no fan but i dont hate him. I'm just proving a point. There just isnt an instant where Surfer fights the way some people want/expect him to do on a messageboard. Its ridiculous but i guess bloodlust* is the rules here.

* = When i say Bloodlust i dont mean in character but trying to kill their opponent. I mean Zergkage has seen Character X use 40+ abilities therefore Character X fights using all 40+ abilities in every vs. thread right off the bat with killer intent. This kind of bloodlust gets worse the faster the character is.


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2007)

Bloodlust on is the general rule in OBD. Did you not read the sticky?


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 10, 2007)

Segan its over. just leave it alone. Dont try and sound condescending toward me. Just read my post. My little rant has nothing to do with bloodlust being on or off and everything to do with how people interpet bloodlust. Some people like me believe that characters are still in-character just fighting to the best of their abilities(of what is shown in comics). Others believe it means that character fights how they want him to fight using their(the posters) brain.(not what is shown in comics or taking bits and pieces and making a super character)

This is the reason i hate respect thread like i do.

But just we can get this over with why dont you just link me the sticky so you can feel like you've won something.


----------

